# Michigan Gardening



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fired up the old Ford 8N work tractor and friend, Mike, disked the garden site yesterday. It's supposed to get down into the 30s tomorrow, so most of the plants are not going in yet. Lots of peppers, pumpkins, watermelons, tomatoes, peas, radishes, and much more to be planted later this week. Still have to put a fence around everything to keep the freeloaders out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice and green, looks like nice soil, cold weather crops should be in But when I seen your post I was expecting a pic of snow HA !! Finished putting the last of our melon plants yesterday, so everything is out and covered. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

We planted our peas, beans, and radishes when it was in the high 60's during the day and lows were in the mid 40's. Figured it would stay warm and we had a jump on things. Mother nature gave us a layer of snow and temp around 30 to 32 degrees last night and tonight it is going to get down to 26. So much for planting the garden early.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> We planted our peas, beans, and radishes when it was in the high 60's during the day and lows were in the mid 40's. Figured it would stay warm and we had a jump on things. Mother nature gave us a layer of snow and temp around 30 to 32 degrees last night and tonight it is going to get down to 26. So much for planting the garden early.


 Cold weather crops can be planted a month ago.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We are going to hold off on most of the planting until next week, because that same cold snap is rolling through here tonight. I'm keeping plants in the back of a truck so they can be rolled into the garage at night and out in the sun during the day.

Planting onions and potatoes today, though.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'm not going to bother till JUNE :frown:** :frown:*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'm not planting till june*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe some snow peas?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez Skip, not to worry. Cause we have a long growing season we could put in ours in June ( we had a heavy frost one year in June, tough on the melons but managed to get them covered that night.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Its still turkey season here....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Turkey season here, too, until May 31st. I think the frost potential is just about over but we are still waiting to plant.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got everything out and it can snow all it wants.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're making me jealous, I hope you know!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice set-up------what a garden---good job*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Got the tilling done today warmed up to 50---------Down sizing this year--still will be plenty to take care of----going to be nice week-end---Have a Great Memorial day Guy's and Gals------And Thank you VETS for your Service---------------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good Skip, nice and green. That down vest looks kind of warm. Is that an old troybilt tiller ?


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

My poor garden is about to drown here in Missouri. Already lost the spinach and the peppers are looking pretty bad.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what you mean pilot, I'm here in Kansas and we have standing water in my yard. I was lucky to have my garden on a bit of a slant and I put in some drainage. A few of my tomato plants have taken a beating. Spinach is gone and I'm not sure about the carrots. I have a bumper crop of squirrels. Managed to get rid of most of the chipmunks and rabbits in the fall so I don't have to much problem with them now.


----------

